# Garmin 35mm Handlebar Mount...Does it Exist Yet?



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

Hey Guys, I just got a Garmin 510 and am wanting to get an aftermarket mount cause the rubber bands seem kinda flimsy. The problem is I have the Race Face SixC 35mm handlebars and cant seem to find a mount that will fit.

I was hoping to get the barfly mtb garmin mount but it looks like I can only get it in a 31.8.

The other option is to get the K-Edge Garmin Steer Tube Spacer Mount but I dont know if I will have enough room with the bulk of the Race Face 35mm Stem. I am currently running 12.5mm of spacers (5/5/2.5).

Has anyone had any experience with the Steer Tube Mount?

Or does anyone know of a handlebar mount for 35mm bars?

Thanks!


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

I just picked up a 510 and have it mounted on my 35mm Next bars using the rubber bands. I have put in some chunky/long rides with no issues, but I just ordered the Spacer Mount out of curiosity.

I did find this though:
Bar Fly SLi 35.0 ? Tate Labs


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

That Bar Fly is exactly what I was hoping for. I think it must have just been posted after I started this thread cause I checked the BarFly website before posting.

I ended up pulling the trigger on the spacer mount too and got it to work. I needed 7mm of spacers on top of the stem to allow for clearance over the top. It ended up working for my set up and now the spacer mount (5mm) is directly below the top cap, with 7mm of spacers under the mount, on top of the stem.

May still end up getting the Bar Fly when it becomes available, it would definitely make the display easier to read while going fast, or on a tough climb when focus is key.


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

Did you get the flat or adjustable mount?


----------



## Ride-Aid (May 20, 2013)

Calhoun said:


> Did you get the flat or adjustable mount?


I got the flat one, non adjustable.


----------

